# which Abu Baitcasting Reel?



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

looking for one to throw from surf for stripers and whatever , and also for catfishing.what do you recommend? also what rod lenght do you pair one up with ?i dont need the top dollar ,just something that will handle/cast well.if you have any recommendations lmk you guys havent steered me wrong yet.  will these hold up to what i want? also recommend any mods?
here are a few i was looking at:

ABU GARCIA AMBASSADEUR 6000 (red reel)
ABU GARCIA AMBASSADEUR 5000


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*What?*

are you planning on throwin?

Those reels might be okay for sting silvers and such, not the best choice for soaking bait.


----------



## chevyjr73 (Sep 26, 2005)

the abu garcia 7000c3 is a perfect all around reel for fishing. not too big and not too small. i se it for blues and stripers and it has excellent casting distance and very easy to handle and reel. purchased mine at the bass pro shops last week for $99. walmart has the old style red 7000(just 1 ball bearing instead of the 7000c3's 3) on clearance for $89. also an excellent reel. i actually like the red color of the older model a little better than the 7000c3's aluminum look. the red 6000 is also an excellent reel. i have this one also but in my opinion may be a little small for strypers. i use mine for flounder fishing and some bait fishing to catch spot and croakers for my blue fish bait. walmart has a red 6000 combo package with a 7 foot berkley lightning rod for only $69. this is an excellent deal as the reel normally sells for around this much and the rod fits perfectly with the size reel.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> are you planning on throwin?
> 
> Those reels might be okay for sting silvers and such, not the best choice for soaking bait.



plan on using just for slinging cut bait, what do you recommend as far as a Abu REEL.

i want one to fish for catfish also.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*for cut bait*

I myself prefer the penn 525 and the Daiwa's (20 or 30). I do have several abu's and the 7000 model would work. I just don't like level winds when I have to use a heavy shock leader, such as when tossing 8 & bait. Also the drags are suspect on the abu's,so if your going after really big fish that should be a consideration. 

The abu's are great for slinging lures, caught a ton of schoolies on them, I just wouldn't have a lot of confidence in them (mostly due to the drag) when targeting bigger fish.

Just my .02


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i have a 6000 red that is OK after i suped it up put it is a cheaper one 

for an all around abu reel get a 6500c3, it is silver put smoothies in it and add a power handle and you are set (i have extreme smoothies in mine and a tld 15 handle)
i run 14 suffix on it for stripers and what not but for drum i put 100 yards of 15pound pp backing and than 150 yards of 17 pound suffix


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

reelrebel18 said:


> i have a 6000 red that is OK after i suped it up put it is a cheaper one
> 
> for an all around abu reel get a 6500c3, it is silver put smoothies in it and add a power handle and you are set (i have extreme smoothies in mine and a tld 15 handle)
> i run 14 suffix on it for stripers and what not but for drum i put 100 yards of 15pound pp backing and than 150 yards of 17 pound suffix


thanks everyone, hey reelrebel18 does the 6000 need any upgrades like the handle or smoothies?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i'd stay away from it but yes it does all abu reels should have smoothies put in them


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I think the Blue Yonder 6500 is the best reel they ever made. Casts like a champ and mine didn't have the drag issues my other ABU's did...almost like it came with smoothies out of the box. Cost more but well worth it. P.S. Does not need red rocket oil.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*abu 7000ld*

i just got a abu 7000 lever drag and i can not tell you how much i love it. about to toss my slosh into the drink.


----------



## Smilingg (Jul 19, 2005)

In what way is it superior to the Slosh? I was just about to buy one...


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lever Drag


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

An Abu 6500C3 on a Diawa SealineX 11' rod will handle bait and plug fishing for stripers.Load mine with Suffix Tri PLus clear 14# test with 30# leader for lures and 40# shock for bait fishing.The rod will throw 5 oz and bait well.Anything heavier and you need to go to a real heaver type rod.That's the most economical,reliable combo I can think of.The 6500,loaded with 17-20# high quality line,on a good rod like the 7' Ugly Stick Tiger,in open snagfree water,should handle any cat.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have two Abu 6500c4s and yes they both have the upgraded washers and power handles and they will toss metal and 5oz and bait for stripers, blues and I am sure cats but if your going bigger fishn then step up to a Slosh. The rod I would go with a 9 or 10 footer and 3 to 6 oz casting weight. Dont let the line level scare ya off, it will still cast as far as ya need it to.


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

get the 7000c3 you will love it. i have it on a 11ft ugly stick i bought cheap. with 20 test on there, its just awesome.


----------

